
This is item 10,000,001. Here's to another 3088 (or) 3220 days - philtar
Hacker News<p>Officially launched February 19, 2007. 3088 days ago.<p>10,000,000 posts&#x2F;comments in 3088 days.<p>1,165,680 posts&#x2F;comments per year.<p>97,140 posts&#x2F;comments per month.<p>22,668 posts&#x2F;comments per week.<p>3,238 posts&#x2F;comments per day.<p>135 posts&#x2F;comments per hour.<p>These are all averages, obviously. Looking forward to all the crazy statistics and number crunching I&#x27;m sure some of you will manage to amaze us with.<p>Fun link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1<p>The very first post, which is posted 3220 days ago for some reason.<p>So numbers for 3220 days:<p>1,133,540 posts&#x2F;comments per year.<p>93,168 posts&#x2F;comments per month.<p>21,739 posts&#x2F;comments per week.<p>3,106 posts&#x2F;comments per day.<p>129 posts&#x2F;comments per hour.
======
sarciszewski
129 post/comments per hour

1000 0001 in binary = 129

It's a conspiracy!

------
philtar
10,000,001...

Almost got 10M, but my title had 85 characters and the limit is 80.

~~~
rsp1984
Someone with the same idea, sorry for stealing the spot! :-)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10000000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10000000)

~~~
philtar
Your post is dead for some reason.

Idea isn't worth anything without execution :P

~~~
rsp1984
Not dead at all, alive and kicking :)

> Idea isn't worth anything without execution

Well, funny to hear this from you :P

~~~
philtar
[http://i.imgur.com/JXcaIWM.png](http://i.imgur.com/JXcaIWM.png)

~~~
rsp1984
Well, not sure who had to kill it and why. It still shows up in my FF for some
reason, even after clearing the history.

~~~
dang
The software killed it. A minute ago I got curious what item 10M was and saw
that and unkilled it.

I think we can declare you both the co-champions of item 10,000,000.

~~~
rsp1984
Haha, great, thanks!

------
dang
Title changed from "This is item # 10M. Here's to another 3088 (or) 3220 days"
to be less misleading. :)

------
krapp
modhax

